# Rats - Wales - rehome to other areas



## rhydowenrodentrefuge

Contact/organisation details:
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Home -
Location: Ceredigion, West Wales
Number of groups: 3

Group: 1
Number of rats: 12
Sex: Male
Age(s): 5-7 months
Name(s): Stanley (Dad), Mannie, Moss, Milton, Dougal, Bailey, Milo, Hugo, Rupert, Monty, Herbert and Hiro
Colours: PEW, Silver fawn hooded, Silver fawn, Champagne hooded
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Were bred as snake food but the owner couldnt go through with it and contacted their local vets to help.
Temperament: Were very skittish on arrival apart from Dad Stanley who is a star. All a lot braver since being in foster care.
Will the group be split: Yes in to pairs or groups
Transport available: Some possible to other areas of Wales and some possible to areas of England with the kind help of others.
Other: Photos:





































Group: 2
Number of rats: 6
Sex: Male
Age(s): 1 1/2 years
Name(s): See below
Colours: Black hooded (Peridot), 2 agouti hooded (Barley & Rye), 3 champagne hooded (Cous cous, Lapis Lazuli & Carnelian)
Neutered: No but is on the cards to help with rehoming NOT due to any behaviour issues.
Reason for rehoming: Were from litters due to mis-sexed pet shop rats. Owners took most back to the pet shop but they didn't have space for the last litter. So they came here. Some at 6 weeks of age, then Barley, Rye and Cous cous later at 6 months of age.
Temperament: Lovely boys. Introductions were a breeze at 8 months of age.
Medical problems: The black hooded boy sometimes has noisy breathing due to respiratory issues but are currently not being treated and is well in himself.
Will the group be split: Yes, pairs or groups.
Transport available: Possible to some other areas of Wales. Other areas are also possible with the assistance of volunteers.
Other: Photo:










Group: 3
Location: In foster care near Bangor, North Wales
Number of rats: 2
Sex: Male
Age(s): According to previous owner 7 months but suspect older
Name(s): Thomas & Dave (dumbo)
Colours: Champagne & champagne dumbo
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner was moving and could not take the rats with them.
Temperament: From their foster carer: Both are quite brave when out of the cage, I think they're used to being allowed wherever they want - they weren't thinking twice about sliding off the bed! Dumbo rat really likes his cuddles, he hops up and lets you know when he wants one, and he bruxes away quite happily. Top-ear isn't quite so fond, he seems much more wary. 
Medical problems: Treated for mites on arrival as scratching excessively
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Would need to be collected from their foster carer near Bangor, North Wales or Manchester and areas between.
Other: Photo:


----------



## momentofmadness

They are all gorgeous lets hope they find homes very soon...


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge

Thank you, I do too!

It looks as though Thomas and Dave's foster carer has decided to make them permanent additions to the family. Just need to confirm this.

4 from the other two groups are being neutered next week. Just not sure which 4 yet.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge

Thomas and Dave are definitely now homed.

Stanley and son Bailey have been neutered as has Couscous and Barley. The later two may have a home lined up *fingers crossed*


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge

Stanley and son Bailey have a lovely home together pending transport, as do Couscous and Barley. Four more of Stanley's sons will be neutered in a weeks time.


----------



## superstar038

hiya,

im looking for a new addition to my 6 girlies, but don't want to buy kits/youngsters as i'm not sure they could handle my bossy girls. Do you have any older females? and how easy would it be to intro a neautered male? 

kay xx


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge

Hi Kay,

Sorry I missed your reply. I'm afraid we don't have any females looking for homes at the moment. We did have a group of adults but sadly due to health issues that are staying as residents. At the moment the neutered males are all spoken for but this may change. We are having more neutered as soon as possible but that won't be for two weeks. Neutered male rats usually introduce easily with females.

Adopting young rats from a rescue shouldn't be a problem with your girls. It would of course depend on the rats and some kittens are less confident than others but it can often be adults that find kittens too much. So if your girls are confident that's a good thing. If you find a small animal specific rescue in your area that has young females and explain you are looking for young confident rats because of your older rats then they should be able to help. There are two good small animal rescues closer to yourself than we are that I would recommend. One is Bath Gerbil Rescue, I know but they should change their name to Bath Gerbil & Rat Rescue (not sure what they've got in at the moment) and the other is Rat Out of Hell Rescue in Gloucestershire (certainly have female rats in). There are also rats in Wiltshire looking for homes on the Fancy Rats forum here: Fancy Rats • View forum - South West (posts by felix are Bath Gerbil Rescue and secretpennell is Rat out of hell rescue)


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge

Group 2 and 3 have been homed.

Group 1:
2 homed (Dad - Stanley a pink eyed white and son Bailey a champ hooded)
2 reserved to go this weekend (neutered silver fawn self & champ hooded)
2 neutered last week & ready for homing (champ hooded & silver fawn hooded)
6 to be neutered - 2 of which are on treatment for minor respiratory infections and another for a mild eye infection. All are well in themselves and responding well to treatment.


----------

